# Ivica Jerak and Jerko (Jerry) Zovko - Question



## ATJ (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys. First of all I want to express my appreciation for all the fallen warriors of US SF...RIP warriors!
Second thing why i started this thread is because I need help in the form of links to photographs and texts related to the death of two Croats who were members of U.S. SF. Namely, together with my colleague I'm gathering information about Croats KIA in Iraq and Afghanistan and we will be grateful for any link / information which you can forward to the my PM. If I missed the thread my apologies to the administrator.

http://www.groups.sfahq.com/10th/jerak_ivica_kia_10th.htm

http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20040402/NEWS28/404020398/-1/NEWS


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 13, 2009)

You're in the right place.

RIP to the Fallen....


----------



## Muppet (Dec 13, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Mother (Dec 13, 2009)

RIP


----------



## tova (Dec 14, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## dknob (Dec 14, 2009)

I knew Ivica, great soldier. He used to try to speak in me in Croatian, while I tried to respond in Bulgarian. It was a mess. 

PS, he was not SF.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 14, 2009)

dknob said:


> PS, he was not SF.


 
Well, his page does state below. Was he support in SF?



> Master Sgt. Jerak served in the
> 
> 3rd Battalion,
> 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne)
> ...




RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 14, 2009)

Not the place to debate. He's wearing a Triple Canopy in his Class A photo.

PM with any further info.......RIP Ivica.

From SOCEUR:

http://northshorejournal.org/in-memory-of-ivica-jerak

and USASOC:

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/March/090319-02.html


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 14, 2009)

Ivica was an 18D and 18Z.  Freefall Jumpmaster etc. 

Last duty station was at Bragg with USASOCOM. 

Rest easy Team Sergeant.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 14, 2009)

RIP and Salute.


----------



## Scotth (Dec 14, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## dknob (Dec 15, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2005/05AUG/050827-01.htm


----------



## ATJ (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank's fo all links guys...


----------



## Headshot (Dec 17, 2009)

Salute


----------



## dknob (Dec 21, 2009)

theres this artist who does oil paintings of fallen servicemembers. 

He did one for Ivica.


----------



## dknob (Mar 28, 2010)

I came across this by utter randomness. If you are still interested ATJ, Ivica:


----------



## amjonesbones@hotmail.com (Apr 4, 2010)

I worked with Jerry Z in '03 - '04, in Kirkush Iraq.  The VINNELL, New Iraqi Army Training (NIAT) Contract, before he jumped to BW and was killed.  RIP Jerry - he was a good guy!


----------

